# 3 Mile Bridge Fishing Pier



## blues (Jun 27, 2009)

I heard the City of Pensacola had the ribbon cutting on the new fishing pier, do anyone know when it will open to the public. 

Will it be a walk on or drive on?


----------



## Reel Anexity (Sep 24, 2009)

Dont know about opening to the public but I belive it is a drive on. I do know it was not open when I went acroos the brdige tonight at about 10.


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

PNJ has an article today saying that the official opening is this coming Friday. Says nothing about drive on or who is going to run it.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't know the answer to your question but I'll bet this forum member does.

http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic425275-2-1.aspx

http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic432344-2-1.aspx


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *seacapt (1/24/2010)*Don't know the answer to your question but I'll bet this forum member does.
> 
> http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic425275-2-1.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

yes ribbon cutting at 1:00 on friday and open to public at 2:00 no fishing licence required and is free to fish on until feb 28th and yes you can drive on can't wait to try it out :hoppingmad


----------



## blues (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info Big Mama.


----------



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

* YOUR VERY WELCOME!!!!! HOPE TO SEE YA OUT THERE....FISH ON*


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

The radio cat 98.7 said ribbon cutting at 1pm and the bridge will open at 2pm an that no charges for this weekend. No saltwater fishing licenses are need for fishing on the bridge. Save me a spot out there near the end if you going fri.. I will be there around 5pm.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Friday Open to public at 2pm (ribbon ceremony at 1pm) It is drive on and it will be free for the month of February while they decide who's gonna run it and how its gonna operate. It aint the old bridge for sure and its gonna be cramped.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

another thread a while ago someone said there where lights under each pile or gap or something, the last one only had a few. every time iv been boating around it I forget to go under and take a look. Someone *please* tell me its going to be lit up like a christmass tree!!!! summer nights where awesome on the old bridge.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

If there are gonna be lights it will be deadly. I loved watching the lights comes on, then the little fish would show up, and then the bigger ones and then every once in a while you would see the shadow of mamma trout on the edge of the shadow. On clearnights it was an unforgetable show...


----------

